# Solenoids just clickling.. For once, I'm almost stumped.



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Okay, I'm ebaressed to ask really but I've tried bout erthang. My front pump's solenoids are just clicking.. I checked all my connections and tightend em all and it's still doing that. It started last night, dropped it to go in the store and when I came back out the front wouldn't left, only the rear. so I krept home damn near on the frame, hit it just to see if I'd get lucky and sure enough the frontsnaps right in the air. This morning (I left it up), I went all the way to work, thought I'd see if the switch would work and sure enough, it'll dump but no pump again. Just the solenoids clicking.

2 pumps 2 dumps one bank of 48 volts (4 batts) 4 solenoids, two per pump.. Am I missing something here? Also, after clicking the switch bout 10, 11 times with just the solenoids clicking they get a lil warm. lol Just a lil though:rofl:


----------



## bullet1503714 (Jul 29, 2011)

A bad solenoid


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

bullet1503714 said:


> A bad solenoid


I smacked em around a lil to see if one was stufk if I could get em to do the thang but I've never had em click if they were still good? if its just a bad solenoid, I'll have that fixed in a jiffy. lol REplace both correct?


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Charge em or bad batt member front is heavier to lift needs more power or noid usually first frm batt


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Make sure all the noids have at least one screw in them that mount them to the ground, a loose one will stop the power going to the pump, and check to see is all the noids little wire that jumps each noid is good.

If that all checks out then try checking the motor, you can put jumper cables on the first battery (12v) --- with the free ends , put the ground on the metal of what ever the pump is mounted to, then with the positive side of the cables hit the power cable that goes to the motor.

Do this fast and hard to make a connect if not you eat up the cable end.

If the motor spins, the noids are bad, if it dont, then the motor is bad.


----------



## bullet1503714 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes just to be safe


----------



## bullet1503714 (Jul 29, 2011)

That recently happen to mine they just clicked so I replaced all four and it work fine now


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Its the solenoid, smacked em round again and got action. thanks again guys! at first I was giving it pansy taps to make sure nothing shook aroun inside... Needed a good whack. lol


----------



## bullet1503714 (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol


----------



## kwattz87 (Mar 22, 2012)

This shit just happened to me yesterday. Does whacking them hurt anything or should I just go ahead and replace them?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

kwattz87 said:


> This shit just happened to me yesterday. Does whacking them hurt anything or should I just go ahead and replace them?


No, definately replace the solenoids. I just did what I had to do to get it off the ground til I replace em. If your solenoids is REALLY garbage once you smack em to get em back working , soon as you hit the switch, it'll get stuck on and you'll be pulling that ground b4 your pump runs away..lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

josephm78 said:


> Charge em or bad batt member front is heavier to lift needs more power or noid usually first frm batt


They're charged but I do have abad batt int he series. Did a load test and one read bad but put a charge on it and it's holding it. Might's ve been just really weak? Already had a bad batt int he batch that had me charging every other day, hope I don't have another..



edmunds costoms hyd said:


> Make sure all the noids have at least one screw in them that mount them to the ground, a loose one will stop the power going to the pump, and check to see is all the noids little wire that jumps each noid is good.
> 
> If that all checks out then try checking the motor, you can put jumper cables on the first battery (12v) --- with the free ends , put the ground on the metal of what ever the pump is mounted to, then with the positive side of the cables hit the power cable that goes to the motor.
> 
> ...


Chyea I think it was the solenoid itself, First instinct was to make sure there wasn't any shorts anywhere (even on a car's starter motor a loose wire is usually the cause of like problems, sowhen I found nothign loose, I smacked the solenoids but barely. If I'd smacked em a lil harder at first this topic wouldn't be here. lol


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Way to much thought and effort in this man. Use a volt meter and check you power flow. Check your ohms if your grounds are in question pretty simple.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dylante63 said:


> Way to much thought and effort in this man. Use a volt meter and check you power flow. Check your ohms if your grounds are in question pretty simple.


I would If It hadn't gone swimming the night before.. Long story but it served its purpose for $20 from Lowes. :facepalm: THe same way you check for blown speakers.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

If one battery is fucked, they're all fucked.
Chain is as strong as its weakest link.

Same thing happened to me. Noids clicked and the pump WAS MOVING but the power was not enough.
I raised it on a jack and pushed the button and the wheel slowly came down. Took away the jack and the corner was locked up.

So you might be getting power, just the battery messed up.


Alternatively , it could be a messed up Noid not opening.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I know im late charge batts replace solenoids if it still clicks bypass batts to spin motor if so then solenoids a waybto check to which solenoid is bad put pos+ neg- on battery put positive on solenoid and put negative on the disconnect and tap the switch if it clicks thats bad and keep going down the line if anything to be on safe side replace a switch.run brand new switch wire new noids and charge batts


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

I had same issue while back, but 1 of my batteries was the problem


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

X2 
Often this problem occurs, we tend to believe that it's soleinoids prob but we always forget to check the health of batts.It's happened to one of my bros,soleinoids clicked(48v rear pump,& 72 front pump)but nada..., I told him to test 36v and it worked there, the 4e battery was dead ...


----------



## ScrapeIT (Mar 28, 2011)

i just went through this a couple of days ago lol after changing all the dayum noids realized four batteries were dead:banghead:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> X2
> Often this problem occurs, we tend to believe that it's soleinoids prob but we always forget to check the health of batts.It's happened to one of my bros,soleinoids clicked(48v rear pump,& 72 front pump)but nada..., I told him to test 36v and it worked there, the 4e battery was dead ...





ScrapeIT said:


> i just went through this a couple of days ago lol after changing all the dayum noids realized four batteries were dead:banghead:


Yup yup. good knowledge. two new batts and I stll kill the same two faster than the other two. the second and third batteries? Just keep switchin em out and charging individually. All are group31s now w/ same CCA's.. Long as it works I guess..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*update* i'LL JUST COPY AND PASTE MY BLACK LOWRIDERS QUOTE... YESTERDAY:

"Welp.. Even with good batteries, yesterday right after I charged em for a lil while, I hit my switches and all is good, everythings hot as fire. I gashop bout 3 times and play with the front bout 3 licks in a 2 hr period. Get to my moms house to pick up my daughter, try to lock up the front for the neighbor kids and nothing happens. I get to the house, try th eback it works, but the front's solinoids just clicks. I'mk like "shit, I just fixed this problem, I had a bad battery! I know all of em are good now!" I hit it twice more and the front siad "brr" came up a quarter inch and that was it. Clik clik.. BUt then I started smelling bbq.... I went to my trunk and my solinoids for the front were smoking and the connectors literally glowing red hot. I blew out he campfire on my rack, un hooked the ground, smacked it together of course It sparked, smacked my solinoids to unstick em, touched the ground it didn't spark anymore. Chilled and ate for bout an hour and a half, went to put the ground back together so I could lift the back, put my daughter in the car, hit the back and got out the driveway and in front of the house before I smeeled bbq again. I hopped out, pulled the plug and sure enough another campfire on the front solinoids w/ my kid in the car, no spark from the ground at all. I unplugged dat $Hit, came home and drove it to work the way it sat today.:thumbsdown: I guess I'll replace solinoids and see what happens. Guess I tore em up w/ that dead battery? When it finally got hot batts it wasn't any good?"


WTF, AM I GONNA BE WASTING MY $ ON SOLINOIDS JUST TO FRY EM AGAIN? OR THEY WERE JUST JUNK AFTER HAVING A BAD BATTERY AND NEEDED REPLACED ANYWAYZ?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Post pic of your set up please


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Post pic of your set up please




















Pics for Pako. BUt I put all new solinoids in there bout a month or two ago and guess what. I think I've fried out the new one or ones b/c it's just clicking. thought I had bad wiring so I took everything out, re-wired and cleaned everything but still just clicks. I dunno why I keep smoking front solinoids that fast but I'mma add another to the bank and buyt all brand new ones... Once again.. Ghetto $hit, had to tap my juper wire on the front motor to lift it to drive to work. Uggh.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Damn homie u must be tired of this shit:uh:...set up looks supa clean but problem it's still there...i think the noids are hidden so how many noids ur running?
if it's 2 per pump with 48v on front add more 1 noid & lmk


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*AUTOPART SOLENOIDS ARE JUNK...... IVE BURNED SOME IN LESS THAN 10 LICKS..... 

1 NOID PER EVERY 2 BATTERIES......... THE MORE THE BETTER..*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *AUTOPART SOLENOIDS ARE JUNK...... IVE BURNED SOME IN LESS THAN 10 LICKS.....
> 
> 1 NOID PER EVERY 2 BATTERIES......... THE MORE THE BETTER..*


I was thinkign the same bu tI have 2 for every 4 batts. I'll add a third. My solinoids came from cool cars. The first ones I dunno where they came from. I'll put it back together w/ three brand new and we'll see what happens.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Take one of the "new" noids apart that u were running with that dead battery. I'll bet there's evidence of the copper plate arching.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

jus bring dat bitch to my house get this coupe,






ill fix it :h5:


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Just be happy it wasn't the last solenid in line to the battery cuse your hydro motor would stay on till you hop out the car and diss connect the power.


----------

